
Why do many companies on Inc's 5000 list seem like they don't belong? - mzg92
I really don&#x27;t intend this to sound condescending or arrogant in any way but a number the top 50 in Inc&#x27;s 5000 are not businesses I would expect to be on the list. Yet, clearly they&#x27;re doing something right. My question is, what are the key things they did right&#x2F;different to achieve such growth?<p>Let&#x27;s take a few specific companies as examples:<p>#11 - Small Business Owners of America provides short-term financing to businesses and offers services to startups, including incorporations, business plans, and pitch decks. SBOA has a 3-year growth rate of 12,060%<p>#13 - Suju Juice makes organic, cold-pressured, non-GMO juice beverages and has a 3-year growth rate of 10,511%<p>#21 - C&amp;H Financial Services provides capital for small businesses, including loans, merchant cash advances, residual based lending, and e-commerce, mobile, and retail payment processing services. Its clients include nonprofits, municipalities, and restaurants. C&amp;H has a 3-year growth rate of 8,053%<p>#22 - Paykings provides debit and credit card based payment processing services and has a 3-year growth rate of 7,905%<p>Again really don&#x27;t mean to sound condescending but if you provided me nothing but the descriptions above, I would never guess these companies are in the Top 50 of Inc’s list. Clearly my knowledge is limited and I’m missing something here. Thoughts?
======
PaulHoule
Maybe these companies started at a low base.

~~~
mzg92
They definitely must have to hit those rates but regardless, that type of
growth is huge. Wish I could talk to one of these companies and hear their
story

